# write C prgm to delete comments in in any C prgm



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

hi..friends ....
could u please help me to write this prgm ...........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2010)

google for it


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 30, 2010)

a simple approach would be to search for '/*' and then go on removing characters till you find a '*/' .. 

its that simple ... (provided you are familiar with file handling).


----------



## cooldip10 (May 9, 2010)

Very simple program.
Use file handling properly.

using fscanf() traverse word by word.
Check whether you encountered "/*".
if yes -> skip till you get "*/".
else -> continue copying.


----------

